# Colnago M10 S?



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anybody heard anything about the new M10 S? It seems that very few people liked the M10 compared to the C59. Looks like Conlago has attempted to update/impove the M10 with the new S version. I can't find any information on it other than what Colnago has posted. I would be very interested to hear from somebody who has riden both versions.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

The S means sloping. I had one, it's a nice riding bike. I just couldn't get the right fit no matter what I did. My S3 fit perfect, my Giant Defy Advanced SL 0 fits perfect, but my M10 I would get should and neck pains on rides longer than 3 hours. 

The bike rode well and handled well too.

They run large.


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Comer. I don't think that's what the S means in this case. Almost all of the Colnago bikes come with "sloping" sizing, but until a month ago or so, there was an "M10" model listed on the website and now it says "M10 S" and they are talking about a new lamination process that makes the frame improved and lighter. I read eleswhere (can't remember exactly) that they have recently shaved some weight off of the 2012 M10. Actually, if you look closely you'll see that on the seattube off the new frames, there is a little "S" after the M10. The picture of the bike you sent me is last year's version.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Wheel-Addict, I rode last year's model M10 extensively along with the C59. Given the monocoque construction on the M10, I am sure they could tweak it some but I doubt it would fundamentally change the ride characteristics. In my opinion it is a better pure climbing bike than the C59, but I ultimately went with the C59 as I found the lugged construction noticeably superior in every other respect. Good luck on finding info. Colorider


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey wheel, the S is for sloping. 


Colorider is right in as far as the bike is like a pure climbing bike, which I prefer. I'm six foot 153lbs and I rode the 54s. My S3 and Defy SL0 are 56's.


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

Comer said:


> Hey wheel, the S is for sloping.


Well, they are only writting "S" on the downtube for the 2013 year models. The current 2012 models (I just looked at one in the shop) do not have the S. I wonder why they've just decided to start calling it the "M10 S" now rarther than the just "M10" like they did up until recently if it's an identical frame. I was under the impression they had shaved some weight from the frame, but perhaps I'm wrong. Do you guys have a better information source?


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

wheel-addict said:


> Well, they are only writting "S" on the downtube for the 2013 year models. The current 2012 models (I just looked at one in the shop) do not have the S. I wonder why they've just decided to start calling it the "M10 S" now rarther than the just "M10" like they did up until recently if it's an identical frame. I was under the impression they had shaved some weight from the frame, but perhaps I'm wrong. Do you guys have a better information source?


In this news clip from the colnago site, they state "the new-look M 10 S" :
http://www.colnago.com/colnago-shows-its-new-collection-at-eurobike/

Perhaps they felt the need to add an "S" on the seat tube since they no longer have that
obnoxious "Structural Routing" marking on the top tube from previous year models 

Im awaiting delivery of pre owned 2012 M 10 - thankfully the design revision to remove the 
"Structural Routing" decal on the top tube already in effect as mine is without it.

Have been riding a CLX in a size 48 but the incoming M 10 is a size 50. Was feeling a wee bit cramped on the 48 so my thoughts are that the ~1 cm longer top tube will be better fit. Also hoping that the "vertical compliance" statements of the M 10 hold true for a more comfortable ride after 3+ hrs in the saddle.

Will also look out for more info on the new "S" designation...


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats on the "new to you" M 10. Please let us know how it rides and post a picture. It doesn't look like Colnago is at Interbike, but perhaps their US distributor is. I'll ask my local shop if they know anything more about the M 10 S next time I'm in. Perphas the M 10 S is nothing more than a new paint job and name change.

I'm looking forward to riding my CLX 3 in a 122 mile grand fondo this Saturday and then in a double century ride in October. I haven't found it to be uncomfortable at all, but we do have very nice roads here in Las Vegas.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

wheel-addict said:


> Congrats on the "new to you" M 10. Please let us know how it rides and post a picture. It doesn't look like Colnago is at Interbike, but perhaps their US distributor is. I'll ask my local shop if they know anything more about the M 10 S next time I'm in. Perphas the M 10 S is nothing more than a new paint job and name change.
> 
> I'm looking forward to riding my CLX 3 in a 122 mile grand fondo this Saturday and then in a double century ride in October. I haven't found it to be uncomfortable at all, but we do have very nice roads here in Las Vegas.


Thanks- ETA for the M 10 is tomorrow for delivery- not sure if I can sleep tonight! 

Have fun at the fondo this SAT on your CLX! I actually have a 2011 CX 1 , not a CLX- sorry had logged on the forum way too early AM! 

Im not really getting too beat up on long rides but perhaps just looking for an excuse to get the new frame


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone confirm the Colnago sales rep's claim on youtube that the CX-1 is a better criterium bike than M-10? He says the M-10 is more compliant.

Also, I own a 2010 CX-1 which is just fast and an awesome climber. I also own a decked-out 2012 Synapse with mostly DuraAce components. I like the latter for distance rides, but it's a mediocre climber and about 0.3-0.5 mph slower than the CX-1 on average.

Will the C59 merge these 2 bikes so that I get the best of both bikes in one?


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

mlin said:


> Anyone confirm the Colnago sales rep's claim on youtube that the CX-1 is a better criterium bike than M-10? He says the M-10 is more compliant.
> 
> Also, I own a 2010 CX-1 which is just fast and an awesome climber. I also own a decked-out 2012 Synapse with mostly DuraAce components. I like the latter for distance rides, but it's a mediocre climber and about 0.3-0.5 mph slower than the CX-1 on average.
> 
> Will the C59 merge these 2 bikes so that I get the best of both bikes in one?


I think it will feel like the best of both worlds. I recently ordered a c59 after extensively testing one, along with also testing other makers and an M10 (which I actually found to be a better pure climbing bike -- very stiff laterally, and an enormous bottom bracket). I have not ridden the CX-1. But the C59 will surely feel lighter, stiffer, and more responsive. It is truly an amazing ride and you literally feel like you are floating up the climbs. Flat out, hands down best bike of all the bikes I tested (including a Madone, a Dogma, and a Cyfac).


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

wheel-addict said:


> Congrats on the "new to you" M 10. Please let us know how it rides and post a picture. It doesn't look like Colnago is at Interbike, but perhaps their US distributor is. I'll ask my local shop if they know anything more about the M 10 S next time I'm in. Perphas the M 10 S is nothing more than a new paint job and name change.
> 
> I'm looking forward to riding my CLX 3 in a 122 mile grand fondo this Saturday and then in a double century ride in October. I haven't found it to be uncomfortable at all, but we do have very nice roads here in Las Vegas.



Was able to get a quick 40 mi ride in today on the "new to me" M 10. Noticed a slight increase in vertical compliance from my CX-1 but could be because its a tad larger frame under me ( 50 cm vs my 48 cm CX-1) . Acceleration on jumps felt nice as well as responsiveness while descending. Look forward to riding it more to discover other differences/similarities. 

I am digging the "azzurro" color as this is the first non black, white or grey bike Ive ever had!


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Very cool color and a beauty of a bike! Enjoy it! Good riding... Colorider


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

At leasxt in theory the oversized steerer tube and headset should give the M10 better descending manners. What do you think?


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

colorider7 said:


> Very cool color and a beauty of a bike! Enjoy it! Good riding... Colorider


Thanks Colo! Would love to see pics of your C59 when it arrives!


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally figured out the difference between the M10 and "new" M10 S. The 2013 M10 S is made for both mechanical and electronic shifting, while the 2012 M10 is only mechanical ready. That's mostly likely the only difference. Also noticed that US MSRP for the M10 S has gone up to 4300$. Yikes. Perhaps there will be some clearance deals on the "old" M10.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

enr1co said:


> Was able to get a quick 40 mi ride in today on the "new to me" M 10. Noticed a slight increase in vertical compliance from my CX-1 but could be because its a tad larger frame under me ( 50 cm vs my 48 cm CX-1) . Acceleration on jumps felt nice as well as responsiveness while descending. Look forward to riding it more to discover other differences/similarities.
> 
> I am digging the "azzurro" color as this is the first non black, white or grey bike Ive ever had!


Is this a Sanofi team type 1 frame? Did you get it directly from the team?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

enr1co said:


> Was able to get a quick 40 mi ride in today on the "new to me" M 10. Noticed a slight increase in vertical compliance from my CX-1 but could be because its a tad larger frame under me ( 50 cm vs my 48 cm CX-1) . Acceleration on jumps felt nice as well as responsiveness while descending. Look forward to riding it more to discover other differences/similarities.
> 
> I am digging the "azzurro" color as this is the first non black, white or grey bike Ive ever had!


I'd get your rear mech recabled so as to avoid sticking on the shift. The outer casing is too short by far.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

idris icabod said:


> Is this a Sanofi team type 1 frame? Did you get it directly from the team?


Yes, its a Team type 1 frame. It was owned by a Sanofi running team member so it wasnt from the bike racing fleet and he had only logged a couple hundred miles on it.

I sold off the stock Shimano DA and in process of building it back up w/ Campy Record.


----------

